# Cauterization of tongue



## missshiznit (Mar 22, 2011)

I need help with a CPT code for cauterization of the tongue to stop bleeding. I have never heard of this procedure before can someone please help me with a CPT code for this. 

Thank you.

Lisa P


----------



## tintueliza (Mar 22, 2011)

30802


----------



## missshiznit (Mar 22, 2011)

*Cauterization code*

Thank you so much I really appreciate your help with this. 

Missshiznit


----------



## Mojo (Mar 22, 2011)

Lisa,

30802 is a destruction code of the nose, specifically the deeper mucosa of the inferior turbinates. I wouldn't use it for the tongue. Was a repair of the tongue performed with the cautery?


----------

